# My diy cage



## Leekassandra (May 1, 2019)

I made my cage what do you guys think


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

It looks a bit small...
Whats the measurements ??


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

That looks like the Ikea Kallax (or similar; nevertheless, the box sizes are the same); if it is, that is far too small for a hedgehog. I'm familiar with it, because I too converted a kallax into an enclosure (but for a dwarf hamster, here). They need a minimum floorspace of 8 square feet, so I'm afraid what you have planned will not suffice unfortunately. Not only is floorspace an issue, but you are going to have major problems allowing for space for the size of the wheel hedgehogs require in addition to allowing room for the animal to move - it's just not an appropriate enclosure to use for them.


----------



## e006073 (May 11, 2016)

I think the bottom area of the cage is small. Also, you need to increase the ventilation of the cage. If winter temperatures are low, you'll also need to install heating equipment.


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

It looks nice. I used those types of lights too. It's a bummer to work on something only to be told that it won't work. 

Unfortunately, that cabinet isn't going to provide enough space the way it is set-up now. At first, I wondered if it could work if you turned the unit on its side. But that would only provide less than 5.5 sq ft. (the current setup is less than 3 sq ft.) So, even turned on its side, the cabinet doesn't provide enough floor space to meet the minimum recommended amount.

Doing a DIY with a piece of furniture is a fine idea. Try to look for something that has an area of 2' x 4.' An old hutch or an old TV cabinet might be able to be re-purposed to make something nice that is still large enough. They tend to be deeper than other furniture.


----------

